# In search of good coozies



## Muttray (Apr 13, 2008)

I have a customer who owns his own tropical island and would like me to embroider some quality coozies for him to give to his guests. I need the unsewn, long neck coozies with a plastic zipper if possible (so it doesn't rust). I have searched all the sites recommended on here and that I could find via Google but am not having much luck finding good ones. 

Does anyone have any suggestions on where to find these? Also any tips from someone who has done this before would be appreciated!

Thanks!!


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

Did you see these?

Zipper Bottle Suit


----------



## Muttray (Apr 13, 2008)

I called them and asked about embroidering on them, their response was that they didn't think it would work. I am thinking about ordering a few and trying it out anyway.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

Hmmm....I haven't tried doing those myself, so I can't really say why they would or wouldn't embroider well. 

I can't remember where I got that link...if it was off this board, or the SWF users group board. I just remember I bookmarked it for future reference.

If there is a users group for your particular machine or digitizing software, maybe you can check there to see if you can find someone who has been successful embroidering on similar product.


----------



## itsmar (Oct 10, 2007)

You might try Blank Koozies|Unsewn Koozies|Koozies Printed Rush
I've gotten the regular unsewn koozies from them for embroidery, and they work out great. Haven't gotten an of the unsewn long-neck koozies that they carry. Pictures look like they have zippers, but I'm sure if you call they'll give you all of the info.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

itsmar said:


> You might try Blank Koozies|Unsewn Koozies|Koozies Printed Rush
> I've gotten the regular unsewn koozies from them for embroidery, and they work out great. Haven't gotten an of the unsewn long-neck koozies that they carry. Pictures look like they have zippers, but I'm sure if you call they'll give you all of the info.


Interesting. So once you embroider or print, you then sew up the sides? Do you use a regular stitch or an overcast stitch? Do you use your regular sewing machine? Do you have to trim the seams? Am I annoying you yet?


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

Here are a couple that I've looked at before...

Zipper Jackets

Wholesale Koozies, Discount Can Coolers, and Neoprene Bottle Suits from More Sales


----------



## Muttray (Apr 13, 2008)

We have a serger machine that we are going to use to sew up the sides once they are embroidered.


----------



## itsmar (Oct 10, 2007)

No you don't bug me. I sew up the sides using just a regular straight stitch with a 1/4 inch seam on each side and of course with that small of seam there is no need to trim. I do an extra back & forward stitching at the start/finish of the seams so that they don't come apart. If you make the seams any wider for the regular unsewn koozies then the user can't insert the can into it. They do stretch but the first time someone uses them is the most difficult to put on (especially if the can is already opened). I have a serger but don't use it for sewing the koozies. Hope this helps.


----------



## lavenderfield (Apr 30, 2008)

Forgive my total ignorance, please, but in the photos of the unsewn and the sewn Koozies it doesn't look like the bottoms are stitched. It this correct? Is just the side sewn and the bottom fits when there is a can or something inside? How do you charge for sewing the koozies?
Sincerely,
susan


----------



## Muttray (Apr 13, 2008)

The bottoms are not sewn, you just sew up both sides. As you thought, once you put a bottle or can inside it fills it out. The thing that I personally like about this type is that they fold flat so you can jam them in your pocket. The ones with a solid bottom don't fold as flat.

It only takes about 15 seconds to sew them up so we don't add anything to the price per se. 

Matt


----------



## lavenderfield (Apr 30, 2008)

Thank you, Matt, We just got our heat press and those are oneof teh things I want to play with. I hadn't thought of embroidering them but that might be worth a try , too.
Susan


----------



## itsmar (Oct 10, 2007)

lavenderfield said:


> Forgive my total ignorance, please, but in the photos of the unsewn and the sewn Koozies it doesn't look like the bottoms are stitched. It this correct? Is just the side sewn and the bottom fits when there is a can or something inside? How do you charge for sewing the koozies?
> Sincerely,
> susan


_If you look at the pictures on __http://www.koozielady.comhttp://www.koozielady.com__ site for the can koozie(unsewn) the portion that's a circle is the bottom that holds the can. The Sewn koozies are showing them flat. The portion that looks like a little triangle is the circle folded in half. Only the sides are of the koozie are sewn. Hope I explain the process, if not let me know._


----------

